# blueberry bagels



## newbiechef (Dec 12, 2006)

I recently learned how to make homemade bagels, which is a ton of fun, I decided that plain... was too plain, so I have done poppy seed, sesame seed and chedder cheese. my mom really likes blueberry bagels though, my question is how do i put blueberries in without destroying them? do i use frozen, fresh, dried? and how should i put them in? thanks alot everyone.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

go with the dried 
you can use the frozen, but work quickly and carfully!:bounce:


----------



## kelleybean (Oct 12, 2005)

Hi Newbiechef,

I am a HUGE fan of bagels. I have one every morning for breakfast. Can you post the recipe? Thanks.

Kelley


----------



## newbiechef (Dec 12, 2006)

this recipe makes 8 bagels, and take overnight to proof

1/4 oz yeast (1 pkg)
1 teaspoon sugar
1 tablespoon barley malt syrup or honey
4 cups white bread flour
2 teaspoons salt
cornmeal for dusting pans

place sugar, yeast, and 1.5 cups warm water in a bowl and stir until dissolved. let stand about 10 minutes, it should be frothy and bubbly; if not the yeast is probably dead. now stir in your honey or malt syrup

add 2 cups of your bread flour and stir. add your salt now. you should have a batter like consistency. add enough flour to now make a dough. turn out onto floured surface, knead about 15 minutes or so until smooth and stiff. if needed, add more flour to make a very stiff dough, then divide into 8 equal portions and roll those into small balls. cover and let rest about 5 minutes.

roll the balls out like a snake, about 11 inches long, and try to not taper the ends. slightly dampen the ends with water and overlap about an inch and a half and tightly pinch to seal. then slide the ring over your hand with the seam under your hand, and roll it on your surface several times to ensure a good seal. then place on a cornmeal dusted tray, and refrigerate for 12 hours. 

the next day, preheat your oven to 475 degrees F, and remove bagels from the fridge about 20-30 minutes before boiling. bring a large pot of water to a boil on the stove (if the pot is too small then the starch will build up in the water and will get VERY foamy). work in small batches (about 2-3 at a time) boil about 30 seconds on each side and remove and set on a rack to drain (if you want sesame seeds or poppy seeds on the top, this is the time to dip them in, and press in). if you like a less chewy bagel, simply boil only 15 seconds per side. 

once drained, place on baking sheet and bake 15 minutes, or until a deep, shiny golden brown color, and slightly crisp. cool on a wire wrack, slice and enjoy however you like to eat bagels, cream cheese, jam, toasted, or my personal favorite is to use them to make breakfast sandwiches. in my book these are way better than those mass produced store bought ones. oh yeah, and if you want cheese bagels, you should put some grated cheese on the top just before baking i personally like sharp cheddar. enjoy, let us know how they come out... pictures too please


----------



## kelleybean (Oct 12, 2005)

Thanks for posting the recipe. I'll try it some time soon

Kelley.


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

Anything but dried might be tough to knead into the dough. Bagel dough is very stiff an even using unthawed frozen blue berries is likely to get messy by the time they are fully incorporated.


----------



## felixe the dog (Jul 16, 2006)

Kyle is right, use dried blueberries. 

Another problem with frozen blueberries is that it will dramatically alter the temperature of the dough and therefore the fermentation, which of course will affect the proofing time etc. etc.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

I have been making bagels with children for parties and at home for seveal years and would find a shorter proof very satisfying.
Once the dough has had one proof you could treat it like a bread loaf, flatten it out, dot with frozen berries, roll up, seal with egg wash or h2o, form into the bagel shape, proof or rest again and boil, bake and schmeer....
:bounce:

When Bageling ( or creating any wonderful food) at home, one has the freedom to do a little R&D and generally the audience is so happy that you thought enough about them to create something special with love, they eat it right up!!!


----------



## felixe the dog (Jul 16, 2006)

Fair enough!


----------



## newbiechef (Dec 12, 2006)

well, my lazyness, and stubbornness got the best of me... i did not have dried blueberries, and since blueberry bagels are my mom's favorite, i decided to do them anyways... i was too lazy to go to the store and buy dried blueberries, so i used frozen.... big mistake.... it was super tough to get those little boogers in and even tougher to form them! but they still taste pretty good, which is what really matters in the end i guess, right?


----------

